# Too Price Conscious??



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Hypothetical question about vintage/user tools:
Lets say you were in an antique store and you came across a handsaw that you really liked. It was in nice shape, and would serve you well. You decided $50 would be a good price, but discovered the asking price was $75. 
Would you still buy it??

I'm starting to think that its silly for me to pass over a vintage tool that I like over a few bucks. To be clear, I'm not wealthy. I'm firmly entrenched in middle class society and don't light $500 cigars with $100 bills. I also don't indicriminately buy tools (very often, anymore. LOL). I only buy tools these days if I truly believe I need it and/or it will add a noticable level of quality to my work. I just think I spend too much time looking under every stone for the "deal of the century". I think I'll skip the treasure hunts from now on and just buy the occasional tool that I decide I want….....provided the price is within a wide realm of reason and I can absorb the expense.

That said, I think I'd pay the $75 asking price. $25 shouldn't separate me from an occasional slice of happiness. Would I pay $100? Probably not. But thats definitely stretching the wide realm of reason in my new school of thought.

Your opinions and criticisms are welcomed.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I have found several tools that I have regreted walking by only to have them gone later. The question would be how well do you know the type of tool and it's real value. Also, if it is for use what would it cost to get a comparable quality new tool. One of the reasons I watch ebay is to learn the value of things.

If the price $75 vs $50 is reasonable for the tool and I will be putting the tool to use (not ending up on a shelf) then I would make the purchase. If the cost is considerably less than what I know the retail value is, I would probably buy the tool as well.

Other questions is to ask yourself. Is it damaged, is it complete, can it be made functional? If not, then pass.

One other thing about antique stores. On items over $25 ask them if they will take 10% off the price of the item. Many of the stores have agreements with the sellers that allow them to automatically do that.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks Wayne. This was a tough question to articulate due to the endless possible variables.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Your welcome. If I am interested in a particular type of tool, I will search for them on ebay, add 4 or 5 of them to my watch list and then check the final selling prices once the auction is over. You can also search completed auctions to see what they sold for. Factor in a little shipping and I then have a baseline price for a tool. This helps me know what to pay if I find one when I am out poking around. My goal is to find them well below my baseline price. If I did not do this I might pass a $300 tool by that is going for $30 thinking it is only worth $20….. or, I might avoid paying $40 for a tool that can be commonly found on eBay for $10.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

One more tip. When looking at tools. I always ask price before I inspect the item. Once I have the price I will inspect and point out any issues with the item and then make a counter offer. If the item want is in a group of other items.(e.g. a box of hand planes with a #2 in it). I would ask the price for the entire group and not draw attiontion to the item I am looking at…. Ok, pehaps that is two tips.

Thought of another tip. If you have not already done so, go buy an icky nasty $1 handplane and restore it. It will really help you look past rust, broken knobs and such and see the real tools that are in front of you.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Once in awhile I buy some old thing because I just like it and
in those cases I'm vulnerable to overpaying. My current weakness
is German concertinas.

With hand tools I'm kind of past my collector phase because I realized 
that much of the stuff I just didn't use and I rationalized buying it because
I though I would in my furnituremaking and instrument building.

Realistically, I find that carefully chosen new hand tools are the ones I 
use most. I've been at this for a long time though, so I know exactly how
I'll use most any tool before I buy it and usually will buy only because
the tool offers a significant advantage in convenience or precision
for something I do more than once in a blue moon.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

"My current weakness is German concertinas."

Razor wire ???

;-)


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

One of these?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Yeah. they are fascinating - to me anyway.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I like old stuff. I like tools. If a tool is serviceable and, in my mind, useful in my shop *AND*, I feel the price is right, I'll buy it. 
I own several old Stanley planes awaiting restoration. I bought them to use not to display. 
Now, I must admit, I do have hung up in the shop, an old Peavy, a really old, really wide draw knife, and a rather large two man lumberman's rip saw with missing teeth. They were all gifts. I wouldn't have paid for any of the lot. Living in the desert, I seriously doubt they'll see a whole lot of use. Well, I did use the peavy on some mesquite logs.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

NO don't worry about it if you figure it's worth fifty bucks then that's exactly what it's worth.Alistair


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

After thinking about this for a bit, I guess the question(s) I need to ask myself are:
1- Which will I regret more; overpaying for the tool or not buying the tool?
I guess I figure that 5 years from now, I won't remember the few extra bucks I paid for the tool. But I'll still enjoy using it.

A good example of this phenomenon is the Stanley Eureka bevel gauge that I passed on a few months ago in a local shop. It was in mint condition and its a tool I've wanted for some time now. The seller wanted $35 for it. I've seen them in similar condition for $20-25. I passed since I didn't want to get "ripped off". I also figured I could easily find another if I didn't buy the one in front of me. 
Well, I still don't have the bevel that I wanted. Not because I can't find one, but I just haven't got around to looking. If I would have just ponied up the extra $10, the bevel would be in my toolbox right now, and I wouldn't be dwelling on it.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Good point, there is a time and gas factor as well…


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

TEDSTOR Rethinking it over maybe if you can go for it you'll not rest on this one until you do. LOL Alistair


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

Well, the real question is how good is your estimation of the tool's price. Could it just be that you are under pricing? If not, well, do you believe it is worth paying a premium price because of availability?

Whether you are doing it as a collector or as a user, it makes a difference. Collectible prices are set by "How much some one want's something" and not "What it is worth." When you have both collectors and users competing for the same items, sometimes you just have to walk away. Sometime's its an opportunity. If you see a collector item at a good price, you can buy it and sell to a collector to pay for your habit. I used to do that myself.

It just boils down to knowing the price of things and if you are willing to pay it. Then to decide on keeping it if you take it.

One other thing to consider. Maybe they are just being hopeful. Tell them what you are willing to pay and then the ball is in their court. Prices are not set in stone. They are in business to sell stuff and not running a museum. If it sits long enough, they might as well have invested in a CD or money market account and made more profit.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I feel maybe you wanted to all along so from me please go and buy it.I feel you will regret it I have made that mistake look at my new saw with the problems I had and I still went ahead and am delighted I did.have fun young man. Alistair


----------



## glassyeyes (Apr 14, 2009)

I'd like to encourage you to negotiate. For some reason, people seem hesitant to discuss price. The tool may have been in inventory a long time, or the seller may need to boost his monthly revenues. Or the seller may simply be guessing at the value. WayneC gave some very good suggestions regarding reasearch on the value of a tool.

The tough part, for me, is deciding my upper limit in advance. When I do, and stick to it, I've seldom been sorry. If the store is close by, I've even left an offer for the seller. Several times they've called the seller on the spot; only once did we fail to come to an agreement.


----------



## jamesicus (Jan 11, 2011)

WayneC wrote:
".......... The question would be how well do you know the type of tool and it's real value …......."

David Kirtley wrote:
".......... It just boils down to knowing the price of things and if you are willing to pay it …......."

Those words represent my own approach.

James


----------



## jamesicus (Jan 11, 2011)

glasseyeyes wrote:
".......... The tough part, for me, is deciding my upper limit in advance. When I do, and stick to it, I've seldom been sorry …........"

That is what I do now when using e-bay which I have found to be a mine-field if you are not careful. I used to try and sneak in "finesse bids" in the last few minutes of the auction but often got outbid by "snipers". I now determine the maximum amount I am willing to pay, submit that bid right away and let e-bay's automatic incremental bidding procedure take care of the rest.

James


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Sorry But Glasseyes makes a good point I am afraind I had assumed you had ahggled and the price your giving us was his bottom price.Certainly haggle if you can but if you cant decide before hand if you'll go for it. but haggle like the preverbial arab.LOL No offense to my Arab friends here. Alistair


----------



## BobTheFish (May 31, 2011)

I never haggle, and I never price compare. I pay full price for something I want or like when I can afford it, and when I can't I don't even bother shopping….. and regarding my purchases by this philosophy, I have never been unhappy.

I never haggle, because it's kind of tawdry (I'm not wealthy by any means either though, I just think it's not good manners), and because, quite frankly, what someone is asking for is often what they want for it. How do I feel about it when my customers haggle me for a better deal? Pretty damned crappy. And for what? an extra $2 off, I get to feel miserable and resent doing business with the person. Why would I, reversing the roles and as a customer, ever want to make someone feel like that? Isn't it "Do unto others as you would have them do unto you, rather than "do unto others as they do unto you"?

I don't price shop because 1. my time is valuable, and the time I spend searching for a "better deal" is time I can't get back and 2. because that extra $2 off isn't going to make me happier, nor is "free shipping" worth an hour's worth of searching, and 3. If I find out I bought something and DIDN'T get the best deal after all that searching, it's probably going to make me feel worse than if I just accepted a price I was comfortable with and made peace with not getting rock bottom pricing. Plus, you often get what you pay for. A deal isn't a deal for nothing.

I buy what I like or need because I want the item I'm buying. Money is just a means of getting it. What I buy is often just a means to an end anyhow… So in that regard, my focus is more often than not on WHAT I purchase, and not HOW MUCH.

If I don't have the money I don't buy. If I only have an upper limit of $300 for spending in a month, and I see something for $450, and let's just say I haggle down to $330, that's still over my budget. Making that purchase is still going to leave me upset that I spent more than I had for the next month or so. It's best just to let it go and know it's out of my reach. Make peace with the item at hand….

And I don't shop when I don't have any money. Why taunt myself? Why dangle pretty things in front of myself that I can't afford. Instead, I'd rather be making, creating, and doing, and hopefully by acting in that, I'll make more money to spend on other silly things, which in turn will help me make , create, do, etc….

I don't see anything wrong with your decision. You'll be MUCH happier in the long run, and that's what matters most.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I would say that haggeling being tawdry is a cultural value. In some buying situations it is standard practice. In that environment, you would routinely over pay because the price is being set with an expectation that a negoation would occur.

Also, with a budget of $300 per month, do you save from month to month? Spend $200 one month and have $400 available the next month if needed. There are a number of items such as large shop tools that will cost more than $300.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I will say, as a sometimes seller, that people looking to haggle sometimes
ask the most awkward questions, like:

"what's the lowest you'll go?"

"What's your best price?" (more than I'm asking - of course!)

and so forth.

In haggling, it's far better, when buying, to make an offer and explain terms - 
cash on the barrelhead, in full, today, and so forth - and also be willing to
walk away.


----------



## BobTheFish (May 31, 2011)

Wayne, I can save when I need to or want to. My $300 a month was just a number thrown out for argument's sake.

As for haggling being "cultural" or not, we're not talking the streets of Beijing or Delhi here. Until the past year or two (right before the recession hit) in the US and in Europe, it's been standard practice that the price stated is the price. Sales, discounts, etc. were all at the hand of the seller. Additionally it still bothers me that the haggling that happens is more often with private independent retailers and individual craftsmen whom have higher overhead and bear greater risk than the big box stores, which NOBODY haggles with. So basically, like with some many things that are a** backwards in this country, we try to cut the little people out while giving everything we own, hand over fist, to the ones that already have the most.

I respect the people I buy from. They're my neighbors and "extended family" of sorts within the community. I want to be on a good relationship with them, and for them to know I'm not trying to screw them over, or to make them think I'm a cut throat bastard.

And it's only when I deal with them fairly and honestly, that they treat me with that same fairness and honesty.

It's just about treating people like people. I often hear people talking about wanting people to respect and deal with them honestly, but you kind of have to give before you get.

It sounds like nothing really, but recently I made my rounds to the local businesses last month. Because of my relationships with some of the owners, I didn't even have to ask for a deal half the time. I offered to pay full price for a little table, and the woman who owned the shop gave me a third off, probably because she knows I am honorable and more than willing to pay for something I like. I occasionally get free coffee's from the local coffee shop, and they treat me like family. Every christmas I make sure they get something for showing me kindness. Every time I walk into the convenience store, I'm known by name, and they're always willing to toss on a fresh pot of coffee for me, when it's late at night and everywhere else is closed. And it happens wherever I go…

They don't do it for the customers that wear them down. They don't even bother learning the names of the people who haggle every time they see them, except maybe to learn to avoid them. And I know this because it's how I feel when I'm working retail. The relationships are more valuable than a few bucks.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Well we are talking about buying vintage/used tools from people who buy them for the express purpose of reselling them to make a profit. I feel it is ok to have the converstation around the price of an item and will stand by my opinion that in some environments where goods are changing hands it is expected. Take a flea market for example.

I have similar views about large corporations and the affect they have on our culture, values and way of life. I also think we share a common view of treating others fairly and with respect.


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

BobTheFish:

Ah, but look at it the other way. The big retailers do change their prices. It is called a sale. They set a normal price and then to speed up business and move merchandise, they have a reduction. End of season? Move it out at 50% off. They also blow money on loss leaders to get people to come in.

As to the big box stores not haggling, take a look at the big contractor's desk. They do it all the time when they bid on a big project. Even at the level of buying a roll of toilet paper or an ice cream bar. You have one price for a single and another price for buying in bulk. That is haggling just the same.

Which works out better for the seller? Give them the option to sell it at a reduction now and move the merchandise or let it sit on the shelf for another extended period taking up valuable shelf space? That shelf space is money.

Also, a long term business relationship is a bigger thing for return sales than just a one time transaction. We are not talking about predatory offers. They are insulting and bad for long term relationships. Offering the information of what you are willing to pay is just an honest part of the system.


----------



## BobTheFish (May 31, 2011)

David, I don't exactly disagree, but I find that, at least in my experience, I encounter far more buyers looking for that "find of the century" or people who want an incredibly low price for something they know is worth far more, than I do sellers that are being predatory.

And trust me, I'm never really one to stand up for business or consumerism in general. I try like hell not to talk politics often enough because of my socialist ways…

It's just you got to be fair to be treated fair, and I see way too many people wanting to come up way on top.

Wayne, for vintage tools… Well, I have little experience with buying and selling vintage tools, but I have plenty of experience with vintage jewelry and knick knacks. I've seen cutting boards going for a hundred dollars because of what they're made of and who made them. A lot of the price is in the specifics, the rarity, the name associated, and the setting it's being sold in. But really, the same frying pan I see going for $100 one day, I might see again for $5.

Now, for sake of argument, if the two pieces are identical, is the $5 one a steal or the $100 one a ripoff? What if the $5 one was a gift to it's current owner (free) and sold at a flea market, and the $100 one was sold at a boutique store, and cost them $75 to get from another buyer? What if that boutique shop also has to figure in the overhead and sales staff's wages? They could be losing money on it already. (which kind of goes into the argument about discounting it to move it made later on, but that's a digression for now).

Antiques or vintage pieces are purely priced on what someone thinks their worth, and what the seller may have had to pay to get it. Considering that you have no clue what they purchased it at, how can you really say you know how much leeway they have? Secondarily, buying antiques and hoping to find the "lowest price", or the best deal is pointless because, basically, somewhere, at some time, it's going to be equally viable to find it in some $.50 bin. You're only driving yourself mad. I'd still stick with the original price, and say, "well, it's either worth it to me or it isn't". It's the only thing that matters.


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

BobTheFish:

I have seen a lot more the other way. Somebody picks up some dog meat #5 and because they saw some price guide or auction that someone bought a pristine plane of some rare vintage still in the original box for $300, then they set a $300 price tag on theirs too. I routinely see people put $50-$100 price tags on wood planes that I wouldn't use for firewood.

I just looked on Ebay (yuck) and there is some idiot selling a rust bucket #5 (recent vintage) that looks like it spent the last few years in the bottom of a septic tank for $120 with $57 shipping. Item #280686714816. Also look at item #220736208008. An old beat up wooden jointer without an iron listed as in "Excellent Condition" for the bargain price of $235 with $77.50 shipping. Oh, and they are "Sure" it it is from the 1800's.

That is when I am looking to buy used tools, I usually go with established dealers that really know the value of their merchandise. The problem is that these people that "dabble" in antiques rarely have any clue whatsoever as to how to gauge condition. Many times they can't even identify what they are selling.


----------



## BobTheFish (May 31, 2011)

Well, David, I can't disagree with that. But then I also said, if it's not worth it to me, I tend to just let it go. Personally, I'd say in that situation, it's best only to deal with people who are reputable, and build up a reputation with those reputable dealers. Again, you may not always get a "deal", but you'll get what's fair, and your relationship with them will sometimes lead to unexpected benefits for both of you.


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

When I was actively buying stuff, there were a couple specialized tool vendors that would give me first peek at the new stuff. They would also cut to the chase and set the price considering it was a quick sale to a regular customer.

But sometimes, you do fall into a real surprise with the "antique vendors". I didn't even consider arguing the $30 price tag they had on my #2C. I guess it balances out with the other junk they had that was way over priced.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Tedstor- would it really have been worth the extra 10 to have it sitting in your tool box right now if you want one so badly that, as you said, you haven't bothered to get around for looking for one? If I need and want a tool I go out and get it. One of the things anyone needs to deal with when looking at an object is are they simply being possessive. Knowing when to budge on your price can be a tough call, if it is a need and not a want I'll budge some from what I think it is really worth, if it is a want I can always find another one somewhere else at some other time.

As for haggling, that always depends a bit. In the antique malls or the flea markets I'll bargain if I believe that the item isn't worth whatever the asking price is to me but it is an item I want. If the person says no then I respect that and walk away. At the same time when buying from small sellers or off of craigslist I don't bother with the haggle. They have the price and it is what they need, if I think it is worth it I'll buy it. As a person who spent 12 years in the bike shops I'm used to bargain hunters and hagglers and they only annoy me if they get pushy about a deal on everything and then act like they are doing you a favour instead of the other way around or if they are annoying with complaints about the slightest imperfection.


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

First, let me say, that I absolutely hate to haggle. It doesn't matter whether I am buying or selling, I just abhor it, conequently, I don't like to sell anything (I'd rather throw something I no longer want away or give it away or better still, trade it for something I do want). So, when I buy vintage tools or other vintage stuff, I do not consider what the "antique value" is (as it's not likely I'll ever resell it). I only consider what it is worth to me. If something I want is for sale at price that is within my "what it's worth to me" limits, I buy it for the asking price.

On a side note, although I do not haggle, I have on a few occasions been asked by a seller "what would you pay for it?. My answer to that question is: I am sure that it is worth what you are asking for it but, I am a user not a collector and as such it would be worth $XX to me. Sometimes they have sold it for that price. That is as close to haggling as I ever come and then, only if they invited a counter offer. I totally agree with BTF, haggling seem demeaning to me.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Most of my favorite old tools in my collection, I can't even remember what I paid for them. Certainly the sting of paying deep for an item I truly wanted is long gone by now. I'm more likely to remember the price of an item I got hosed on, like the nicely refurbished Stanley 27 1/2, which had a less-than-obvious crack in the casting, QUITE obvious to the person who refurbished it. $32.00. That kind of stuff I remember. If you're not collecting for the joy of owning great old tools….don't buy!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Interesting thread.

I've gone to (likely) hundreds of auctions (have been since I was a very small child; my mother loved buying antiques that way) and over the last year or so had to explain to one of my young sons how to bid. I told him there are three prices for everything that's sold on auction day: What it's worth, what he's willing to pay, and what it goes for when the gavel comes down. All three points don't converge too often on unique or collectible items; when the latter two are under the first, the buyer walks away happy.

So 'what I'm willing to pay' sits at the heart of Tedstor's question. You just gotta know, and being aware of the marketplace, like Wayne suggests, is a huge part of it. It's the economic model called 'perfect competition,' where buyers and sellers alike know what the market rate for any given product or service is and the price settles there. Good information means not getting scr*wed.

Then there's the part of not having routine access to an item, and that's when the willing price is likely higher.

Finally, to answer the question, yes I'll pay a higher price if I really want it / feel it will add value to my work or work processes. Oh, and I'll haggle, too. ;-)


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Russ- This is a tricky discussion to have over the net. To clarify, its true that I don't *need* the tool. The $4 plastic empire bevel I have works ok. But the large thumbscrew on the empire will sometimes move the blade if I tighten it too much, and allows the blade to slip if I leave it too loose. The locking mechanism on the old Stanley looks far superior and the heft of the all metal construction makes it easier for me to handle. That said, I feel its a worthy upgrade considering the consequences that can result from an erroneously measured angle. 
All that said, I regret not buying the one I saw because:
1- It was the the tool I wanted, in superb condition, in a local shop (I avoid e-sales when possible). Its doubtful I'll find a comparable product in-person, anytime soon.
2- I walked away from a tool that will last until I'm a vegetable over $10. At the time, I thought I was being a smart shopper. And in the sense that I had done some homework and knew the typical going rate, I was a smart shopper. BUT- I failed to realize that this seller, being 8 miles from me, was offering value-added-conveinence. Sort of like buying windsheild cleaner from a gas station. They charge $3 for the same stuff walmart sells for $1. But, its not always worth making a special trip over a $2 savings.

But I do concede that the desire for the tool is, in-part, emotional/possesive. It would certainly have made me feel good to have purchased the tool, even at +$10. And it would make me feel good to have it my my toolbox. And it would make me feel good everytime I used it. Of course, this positive vibe would quickly diminish if the price were much higher. There is definitely a point where a motivated buyer becomes a sucker.

All this taken together, I could have justified the $10 premium. But I get too hung-up on what other people paid, instead of what it was worth to me. Given my tool purchases are becoming less frequent, I'm going to start evaluating tools based solely on the value they offer to *me*, as opposed to the value they offer the general market.


----------



## eaglewrangler (Jun 15, 2011)

We haggle in America all the time, in fact almost everything you pay for demands some level of haggling, even Walmart. I used to think haggling was "low" then a wealthy client told me to always ask for a deal, so I do. I am not good at it, but you can always ask. Let say you are driving, and get tired and stop at a hotel, they tell you the price, I say, is that the best rate?, half the time they can knock the price down 20%. Lowes can do the same, especially if they mess up. Then you run around the store with a gift card for 10-15% and buy some deck chairs. All the lumber yards give deals and discounts and you don't have to be a big contractor to get the same deal, just ask them nicely. So I always ask. IT takes a minute, My father bought a used truck at asking price from a dealer, I am sure they were shocked for him not asking for a lower price. I have not haggled many times and not returned things that were broken and I seldom watch the register check outs. Almost everytime, my wife will find an error, where the item is not as signed or did not get the sale. She gets it free or marked down, but I hate to check it all. I would like to live in a no haggle world, but then I would hate to find out I payed 20% more for everything I have, or rather worked 20% of my time for nothing, or with taxes on that 20%, maybe 30% more work time. 
So haggle, everything is negotiable. In fact I was told by an insurance company employee that they actually look for the nonhagglers and will raise your rates every year. That is why people save by switching. She suggested to switch every 3 or 4 years. IT doesn't matter what company you have, they all do this. SO when you figure the cost of your home and mortgage is something to haggle on, then add insurance, car payments, it adds up to much of what you do in life. Oh and your salary, another haggle spot. 
Should you haggle over an old tool? Sure, save $10, why not, then go to your bank and call insurance company and your credit card company too. I got several months free internet by calling and asking for deals and I was already a customer for years. You can haggle politely, it is just about not being over charged. Is that your best deal? The answer is no most of the time.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Listen you don't need to live in dehli .Americans British .Germans French Dutch Polish etc, etc ,etc, all haggle believe me.I understand why some people, *the minority* don't.That doesn't mean it's tawdry.I bet you do it without realising sometimes everyone does it from time to time most people do it all the time.In my experience.I do it nearly always except obviously when shopping in a store etc but privete sale Yes sir I am proud to say I do and most people who buy my stuff over many years like a deal also. So get bargaining out there Alistair


----------



## ZachM (Apr 3, 2008)

Antique stores often price things with the idea that they are going to be uses as a decorator and have no concept of what the true price should be. You are always free to haggle somewhat. Only suckers pay retail for second hand items.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Zach m they also put an ad/mark up on for hagglers.It's true they expect people to haggle and add sometimes up to 25% on to a price then when you haggle them down you feel you've just won a coconut and come back again and again.Of course they love the occassional non haggler and win a coconut themselves each time I learned this from an antique seller friend. Alistair


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

This is curious to me. There once was a lumberjock that ordered a plane from LN to finish a gift for his Son. LN sent him a bummer, he sent it back, then another bummer, then another return, etc. He ended up getting it all resolved but I suggested he ask for a spare blade as compensation for his time. I mean c'mon, how much profit are they making on a $400 cast plane and how many extra blades do they have lying around? People ate my lunch. One person even called me dishonest for suggesting such a thing. I ask you, how is haggling accepted; but my suggestion was not?


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Spot on bertha! I had my sky tv not working all week eventually the guy came out yeterday and Fixed it It went today again although this time just some channels only. I telephoned them and asked for a free month they left me on the telephone for a full ten minutes with loud crap music ,came back eventually and offered me six days.I said no thats not acceptible I had to wait in all day she was insistant that was her best offer Ok I said terminate my contract now I insist she imediately said ok well give you a month free.I figure I deserved it it was no big deal to them and I don't want to wait in all day not even getting into my shop as I cant hear the front door if I do any bertha my friend that's what old Al and you are buddies LOL I am old Al by the way.he he. Alistair


----------



## TimV (Jul 14, 2011)

I have purchased a several tools from antique stores, from handplanes to a saw vise to a bevel gage. If I find something that strikes my interest I'll look at the asking price on the tag. If it is way overpriced (which many are at antique stores), I'll just walk away. If it is in a reasonable range but still high, I'll grab it and take it to the counter and ask if they can do any better on the price. Everytime, if the price is more than $25, they'll immediately offer 10% off. In some cases where that still doesn't quite cut it, I'll ask if they can do any better. Two times, they have said we can call the booth owner and ask. Both times, the owner agreed to more off. And both times, I've walked away with a new tool and satisfaction that I got it in the range I was thinking it was worth for me to pay.

note: big difference between antique stores and flea markets and auctions….


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

We have an antique selling tv show here in the UK called *Bargain Hunt* everything is haggled over sometimes several times and then some thats the way it's done over here they can always say no thanks and many do just that there never offended if they do get offended I suggest there in the wrong line of business. Alistair


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I've been to many places were the antique vender's will specifically say "feel free to make an offer". Most of these type of places expect to be haggled with. Also most really don't know what antique tools are worth. The going price around here is $35 for a hand plane. If its a hand plane it must be worth $35. I walked into an antique shop and there were several planes sitting side by side. I asked about a price. Again $35 each. One was a decent stanley 60 1/2 and one was a no name with a broken tote and knob, missing the lever cap and iron, and rusted very badly. As I started setting the one in my hand back where it was, the owner said, why what were you thinking? I walked out with 3 for $35 including the 60 1/2, a shelton 14 and the parts plane I mentioned.

I usually buy stuff as I find it, because it looks interesting or its restorable, and I will haggle. If I need something for a current project however, I will usually pay whatever the going price is. As stated several time above, you have to count your time.


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

When I said it seems demeaning I meant that it has felt that way to me every time I have tried it. A personel idiosyncrasy (is idiot the base word here?) and my bad luck. I did not mean to imply that those of you that employ it are of low moral character, only that it is not right for me.


----------



## BobTheFish (May 31, 2011)

I agree with saddletramp, and at the same time, have personal experience on the other end. Not everyone is out there to screw you, or to mark up prices ridiculously high. Some people are just happy making a decent living and providing what people want to buy.

Granted, it's getting to be far fewer people in between…


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

My approach to haggling…


----------



## Just_Iain (Apr 5, 2017)

I'd be throwing in my lot with saddletramp and BobTheFish. Haggling, unless explicitly offered, I pass on. It's just not in me.


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

Just_Iain- pretty old thread buddy…

I'm sure the dilemma is still pretty common though


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Yeah if Ted is still debating that handsaw purchase six years later, Lord help him.


----------

